# CPTII codes 3044F - 3046F



## qualitymanagement (Oct 17, 2012)

Question:
When a patient is seen and a  HbA1c is ordered and the test is done off site, when the physican reviews the results telephonically at a subsequent date, what dates of service does the provider billl with the F code?  There are 3 dates of service, the initial office visit, the lab draw and the review of the results.  I need to know what DOS to bill with the F code so that the test results are captured by the managed care organizations.  

Thank you to anyone that can provide some insight on this for me.


----------

